# Hello from wheelsup_cavu



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was going through the threads and decided to join.
Being very interested in WW II this site looks just right for me.
Lots of interesting things to read about here. 

Wheelsup


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2009)

Wheelsup.. Welcome to the forum from the east coast. Lots of good people
here, they will be along to say hi....

Charles


----------



## seesul (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greeting from the Czech Republic!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome from the Right Coast!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings from Michigan in the US of A!!!

Well now that your "Wheels Up" flying "CAVU" here, I hope you have plenty of tanker support! There is so much here for you to enjoy, You won't want to be landing any time soon!

Bill G.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome from England.


----------



## imalko (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome from Serbia.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from Oz!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello Whellsup, greetings from Vermont.


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2009)

hello and welcome from england


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the warm greetings everyone.  

Wheelsup


----------



## Denahue (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado....


----------

